# Photoshop Farbwerte unterscheiden sich im Aussehen beim IE



## Dumm wie Brot (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem :
Ich habe eine einfache Webseite in Photoshop designed und will sie nun in HTML umsetzen, ich benutze Dreamweaver MX dazu. In der HTML Datei wird auf ein extrenes css verlinkt, soweit macht das auch keine Probleme.

Wenn ich nun die Farbwerte (hex) von meinem Photoshop-Layout den Tabellen in der HTML Datei zuweise, entstehen sichtbare Unterschiede. 
Wenn ich jedoch einen Screenshot mache (Druck-Taste)  und diesen in Photoshop lade, sehe ich _manchmal_ keine Unterschiede (ich Prüfe das mit dem Farbauswahlwerkzeug von Photoshop).
Beim Verändern der Farben jedoch (z.b. etwas dunkler) kann man wiederrum _manchmal_  Unterschiede sehen .... ich erkenne leider keinen Sinn in dem Ganzen.
Ich habe das übrigens auf 2 verschiedenen Monitoren versucht.

Wie kann ich es schaffen, das bei gleichen Hex-Farbwerten die Farben im IE und in Photoshop identisch angezeigt werden ?
Hängt das vielleicht mit websicheren Farben zusammen ?

PS: ich habe 2 recht neue Monitore (tft+crt) und besitze allgemein neue Hardware, daran kann es also nicht liegen

Danke schonmal


----------



## piceditor (2. Januar 2004)

Gutes Neues Jahr erstmal,
im IE unter den Preference, Webbrowser, Web Content (hab leider ne englische Version) gibt es eine Einstellung die da "Use Color Sync" heisst, versuchs mal damit.
Gruss, piceditor


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (2. Januar 2004)

Erstmal danke, leider hab ich die Option bei mir nicht gefunden, aber auch wenn, es würde ja dann so sein dass ich die richtigen Farben sehen würde aber andere User die auf meine Seite gehen nicht ... oder hab ich das falsch verstanden ?
Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit bei jedem die Seite von den Farben her gleich aussehen zu lassen ?


----------



## Leever (6. Januar 2004)

Naja vieleicht geht es wenn du zu jedem der deine Seite aufruft nach Hause fährst und den Monitor kalibrierst .

Zu deiner ersten Frage:

Kann es vieleicht sein, dass wenn man das Bild in Photoshop als CMYK erstellst,
die Werte nacher ungenau umgerechnet werden, da du im Browser nur RGB hast

In Photoshop könnten sie auch anders aussehen wenn deine Frabeinstellungen von Photoshop nicht richtig eingestellt sind.

Wenn ich hier Stuss gelabert habe bitte ich dieses zu entschuldigen und mich zu verbessern.

MfG. Leever


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (6. Januar 2004)

Naja, ich benutze grundsätzlich RGB, weis nicht ob es daran liegt.
Stattdessen habe ich gemerkt, dass Photoshop anscheinend Probleme hat die Farbwerte bei "Farbüberlagerungen" (Ebenen) korrekt auszulesen ... als ich auf Farbüberlagerungen verzichtet und die Flächen mit "Fläche füllen" gefüllt hatte, schien es zu gehn.

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Wolfsbein (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Leever _
> *...Kann es vieleicht sein, dass wenn man das Bild in Photoshop als CMYK erstellst,
> die Werte nacher ungenau umgerechnet werden, da du im Browser nur RGB hast... *


Am Umrechnern der Werte sollte es nicht liegen. Und direkt ein CMYK JPEG Export kann es nicht sein, da den der IE nicht anzeigen würde.
Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dass die Seiten auf jedme Browser und OS gleich aussehen, dann erkundige dich mal nach websicheren Farben.


----------



## flip (6. Januar 2004)

Kombiniert mit der Idee von Wolfsbein, denke ich, ich weiß wo das Problem lag.
Wie Wolfsbein schon angesprochen hat, liegt das wohl an den Farben selbst.
Klick einfach mal in der Werkzeugleiste mit der linken Maustaste auf eine der beiden Farben. Wenn dann der Farbdialog aufgeht, gibt es links unter dem Farbfeld ein Kästchen mit dem Namen "Nur Webfarben anzeigen". Dort kannst du ein Häckchen machen und das Problem sollte sich erledigt haben. Auch wenn du jetzt Ebenen übereinander legst, sollten diese alle in Websicheren Farben sein und korrekt dargestellt werden.
flip


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (6. Januar 2004)

Heist das ich darf in meinen Bildern nur diese Farben verwenden ? Was ist z.B. wenn ich ein 1x1 px gif mit meiner gewünschten Farbe als Hintergrund nehme, kann es vorkommen dass dies trotzdem bei manchen Browsern falsch angezeigt wird ?


----------



## flip (6. Januar 2004)

Soweit ich weiß gelten diese Farben als Websicher, weil sie jeder Browser auf die gleiche Weise darstellt. Falls ich mich irren sollte, bitte korrigieren =)
flip


----------



## welken (3. Januar 2005)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Nur wird mir aus den Antworten hier nicht ersichtlich, 
was des Rätsels Lösung ist. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass man nur die Webfarben 
benutzen kann, denn das würde ja heissen, dass man limitiert wäre und ich mir nicht
vorstellen kann, dass dem so ist. Würde mich freuen, wenn die Antworten weitergehen 
würden. Danke. Aleks


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (4. Januar 2005)

@ welken : Ich habe leider bis heute noch keine Antwort auf das Problem gefunden
witzig ist : sogar bei websicheren Farben ergeben sich manchmal sichtbare Unterschiede (ich bin zufällig darauf gestoßen als ich eine von mir mit websicheren Farben erstellte Seite bei einem Freund betrachtet habe)

Die meisten Antworten hier gingen leider in die falsche Richtung ...
Man muss sich folgendes vorstellen : ich erstelle mit Photoshop ein solides Quadrat mit dem Farbwert (z.B.) #ff9933 und speichere als gif oder jpeg.
Ich gehe in Dreamweaver und erstelle eine Seite mit dem Hintergrund #ff9933 und binde das erstellte Bild in die Seite ein. Beim Aufrufen der Seite erkenne ich deutlich den Farbunterschied und die ränder in der html Datei.

Ich mache einen Screenshot und lade das Bild in Photoshop um die Farbwerte mit meinem ursprünglichen Bild zu verglechen.
Abhängig vom Farbwert erhalte ich _manchmal _ einen anderen Hexwert, manchmal wird jedoch trotz Ränder sogar in Photoshop der gleiche Farbwert angezeigt.
Da muss wohl irgendwo nen Bug in der Matrix liegen, das ganze is nämlich sowas von unlogisch ... eher lös ich den Cube in 3 Minuten als dass ich dass raff

cube


----------



## FolaR (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch einmal, jedoch im Zusammenhang mit PNG-Dateien und dem IE (bei Firefox lief es hingegen ohne Probleme).
Mir half folgende Lösung, vielleich kannst du ja auch einen Nutzen draus ziehen:
Bild -> Modus -> Profil zuweisen -> "Farbmanagement auf dieses Dokument nicht anwenden" aktivierien -> OK -> Datei neu speichern und hoffen 

Eigentlich würde ich denken, dass das des Rätsels Lösung ist, dem widerspricht jedoch, dass ich mit GIFs das von dir geschilderte Problem noch nicht hatte.
Trotzdem viel Glück.


----------

